# For Swap, GT Avalanche Expert 2008 Mountain Bike



## gb155 (14 Jun 2009)

Having just picked up my Trek MTB I am considering swapping my GT Avalanche Expert 2008 Mountain Bike, 
I want to look at a Hybrid again, I have nothing in mind so will consider anything proving it is of equal quality, The GT is in good condition but does have quite a few scrates on the frame, however rides like a dream.

http://www.evanscycles.com/products/gt/avalanche-expert-2008-mountain-bike-ec000670


----------

